# Hello World!



## Lawrence Lee (Jun 11, 2016)

Or not. Could it be that the universe as we know it is tethered here? Could there be a compendium of galactic "Interesting Places To Visit" that has a pin stuck right here on Earth with a Universal Resource Locator pointed right here to writingforums.com?

Probably not, but if the Many Worlds interpretation of quantum dynamics is true, then such must certainly be the case.

But that's beside the point of this introduction, I suppose. So here goes:

I've had a long and profitable career as a professional artist and only started to write poetry seriously a few years ago. Oh, I did write and illustrate the first children's book ever done in color on a computer back in 1987. It was published by a small publishing house and quickly remaindered. This was pre-Photoshop and only 8-bit color, and no one knew how to get the illustrations out of the computer. I had to use a beta version of a color separation engine in PixelPaint and 35mm color slides produced by a service bureau to manage. Challenging. Not fun.

I self-published a memoir of sorts in 2008 and then a book about dragons in 2015. Labors of love, both.

Some of my poetry was published in both online and in print journals a few years ago. That was quite a surprise to me and a considerable honor. But then my Poetry Muse took a long vacation without notice and I returned to painting.

Just a few days ago, however, I could hear her mumbling again up there in the corner, and just yesterday she made the first steps at reopening the channel we once enjoyed. Well, I have no idea what she enjoys, actually: she remains mostly a mystery to me and still refuses to actually show herself, content, apparently, to just drop words into my brain so that I can type them for her.

A friend pointed me here, where I'm told some other poet friends of days passed are sharing their words. I have missed their company in my life--their wit and wisdom and encouragement. So as my muse has begun to reconnect with me, I now hope to reconnect with them.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 11, 2016)

_(Peers up from bottom of pond, hands keys to the quantum pocket to Turtle.  Pokes Turtle, motioning, a little higher..._).

Hello Art,

Welcome to the forums.  We have a highly active poetry community here.  One of the best I've happened across.  Ten valid posts, (post made anywhere on the boards outside of the lounge areas), will see you elevated to a full fledged member.  After that you can start threads, add an avatar, and a customized signature line.

A handy users guide can be found here.  In all honesty, the best way to get to know the forum and allow the forum to get to know you is to chime in.  Offer feedback, critique, or an opinion in the writing discussions area.  We have a good group of folks here.  Most of whom go above and beyond the call of duty.  The *mentors* are here to point you in the right direction if you have any questions.

And as a poet, check out the Purple PiP Challenge and the Monthly Poetry Challenge on the poetry boards.  The entry deadline for both competition is 6/15.

- Darkkin, the Tedious and Turtle.


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for the pointers, Darkkin.  I appreciate your help and welcome.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh wow -- you'll have to meet sigmadog and WF's artists in general. Sig's illustrations are awesome! Congrats on your publications. 

We've got a very... scarily talented group of poets here, with monthly challenges to test the best. 

Nice to meet you, Art! :hi:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello Artfully!

We have a nice little community here. Glad to have you!

As mentioned, once you have ten posts you become a fully fledged member. Until then, feel free to browse and check out our various sections.

Have a good one! : D


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jun 11, 2016)

Most any scarily talented group of people can make me pant with pleasure, but a scarily talented group of poets can make me both drool and hunger to be a better poet.  I love to learn. It's nice to meet you, too, Aquilo.


----------



## PiP (Jun 11, 2016)

Artfully said:


> but a scarily talented group of poets can make me both drool and hunger to be a better poet.  I love to learn.



We certainly have many talented poets here, Artfully  Welcome to our creative community...


----------



## Rookish (Jun 11, 2016)

Artfully! Welcome, you intriguing being. 
As a very amateurish writer, I have found that this place is quite dandy and I am sure you will reach that same conclusion and phrase it better at that.

Feel free to share your arts visual, it is always intriguing to see different ways in which humans create substances for they eyes to consume.



Artfully said:


> Most any scarily talented group of people can make me pant with pleasure,



Now, I quote you here because I thought you wished to say "paint", then the mind wandered to realms where leg-shirts are verbs, then it realized that pant is a verb that applies to canines after a rather eventful walk (Not being born into an English household, such moments tend to occur in the brain)

I must thank you for the confusing images of humans hitting one another with trousers ^.^


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jun 12, 2016)

Well, you are most welcome!  And thank YOU for sharing that wonderful image with me!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome! Congratulations on being published, that is awesome! I am thrilled to hear that your muse is tickling your imagination again, and I look forward to reading your work. My name is Julia and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread... see you there...


----------



## Robbie (Jun 12, 2016)

Carole has Lawrence found his way to Met 3 yet or is he within Writing Forums? I must admit that Writing Forums has been a great place for the poets on Met 3 to land. Thank you for your kind welcome and for making it a comfortable place to be. Perhaps Ron has to assist Lawrence to Met 3 from the wider source?


----------



## Robbie (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello Lawrence, So happy that you have found your way into Writing Forums, a great place to be. Ron will be able to help you traverse into Met3 where you will find some people you know. Welcome Kind Sir!!


----------



## PiP (Jun 12, 2016)

Robbie said:


> Carole has Lawrence found his way to Met 3 yet or is he within Writing Forums? I must admit that Writing Forums has been a great place for the poets on Met 3 to land. Thank you for your kind welcome and for making it a comfortable place to be. Perhaps Ron has to assist Lawrence to Met 3 from the wider source?



Hi Robbie,  I've updated his member usergroup to include Met 3 so he can access the forum. We are also in touch by PM should he experience any WF technical problems re access etc.


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jun 13, 2016)

*Poets Dispensation Requisition*



Firemajic said:


> Welcome! Congratulations on being published, that is awesome! I am thrilled to hear that your muse is tickling your imagination again, and I look forward to reading your work. My name is Julia and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread... see you there...



Pleased to meet you, Julia.  I'm learning the ropes and have found the north star, so with luck I'll be joining the party soon.  I'll also be filing a requisition for an additional two hours to be added to my normal twenty-four as a special "Poets Dispensation" under the Care For Endangered Species Act.  I understand that such requests are routinely denied, but figure there's no harm in asking.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 13, 2016)

The 24 hour day is a rather unreasonable system, isn't it? 

Glad you've joined us; enjoy your stay!

HC


----------

